

Mathematical Pattern Live Wallpaper - alexyes
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cklowe.android.morellet

======
cgjaro
Does anybody really use live wallpaper? They waste battery. On the other hand,
you are rarely at the home screen, most often in an app where the wallpaper is
in the background.

~~~
alexyes
When you use widgets, you see the home wallpaper

